# Odd electrical problem



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Check for possibly loose battery terminal connections first.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> Check for possibly loose battery terminal connections first.


Did that and everything seems fine, I can't see or wiggle any loose wires under the hood. Plus when hood is open the electronic noise happens again. Loose battery wire or poor ground is first thing I thought of, but things are not as simple under the hood as my old Jeeps.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the service department will need to sort this out....which, in the long run, may help ALL of us out. Keep us posted:banghead:


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> Well, the service department will need to sort this out....which, in the long run, may help ALL of us out. Keep us posted:banghead:


Will do, Cruze started fine this morning, called service dept. but they are closed for the Holiday weekend. I'm wondering if water got in somewhere as it was raining like crazy for the past two days and I have driven through some large puddles. Oh well, Formula 1 qualifying on the DVR and race tomorrow, plus Indy, so weekend will be watching auto-sports on TV. Will keep everyone posted if/when problem resurfaces or is repaired. This is the 3rd issue I've had in 1400 miles, but I still really like this car.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Don't worry it'll be something super simple that technicians won't be able to fix...


----------



## DJ Ice (May 28, 2011)

May need an ECM reflash, sounds like an odd hiccup!


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Car has been running fine all day, numerous start/stop errands. Maybe the ECU reflash is it, I will keep monitoring it. Will mention it when the dealer/service dept. gets it next week to replace RS logo that has red insert peeling off.


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

The clicking sounds like low battery or loose connections. If you have a voltimeter check the voltage on your battery before you fire it up. Should be above 12.6.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

erlindbl said:


> The clicking sounds like low battery or loose connections. If you have a voltimeter check the voltage on your battery before you fire it up. Should be above 12.6.


Turns out my electrical problems were caused by a battery with a bad cell, according to the service department. They replaced the battery and so far (1 day) all is good.


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

audog said:


> Turns out my electrical problems were caused by a battery with a bad cell, according to the service department. They replaced the battery and so far (1 day) all is good.


 
I just had my 2012 Cruze LT in for a very similar reason. The fix for this was also a new battery. My old one was showing zero CCA and only 10 volts... this after the car been running for an hour. Has the new battery been all you need?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...this sounds TOO _odd_ to be coincidential!

...sounds more like one of two problems: (1) a bad "batch" of batteries (possible, but VERY unlikely!) or (2) a "glitch" in GM's Regulated Voltage Control (RVC) system as implemented in the Cruze (it's been around since 2005).


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

pellfdavis said:


> I just had my 2012 Cruze LT in for a very similar reason. The fix for this was also a new battery. My old one was showing zero CCA and only 10 volts... this after the car been running for an hour. Has the new battery been all you need?


I have had no problems since the new battery installed, I now have 8K miles on the car and zero problems since the initial couple of issues. I suspected the voltage regulator when I had the problem, but they swear they only replaced the battery. I have my doubts as to that being the only thing done, but as long as it was fixed, I'm happy.


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

audog said:


> ...... I have my doubts as to that being the only thing done, but as long as it was fixed, I'm happy.


It is a strange coincidence... especially since yours is 2011 and mine is 2012... That would have to be one helluva a bad batch of batteries.. one that would almost warrant a recall if it spread over two model year groups.... The service department showed me the battery testing printout relult. So... I do know it was an issue. I am pretty sure the only thing done to my car was the battery replacement, as I was on my way within an hour. I am glad to know you have had no new issues arise. I still have my fingers crossed.


----------



## cbroyland (Nov 14, 2011)

*Electrical problem???*

I was driving my 2011 Chevy Cruze (9k miles 7 months old) on the highway and it bucked at me and all of my dash lights lit up and my car started "dinging" at me. The gas tank shot to empty and then gradually went back to the actual level (after about 20 minutes). I had the car looked and and no problem was uncovered. Friday (less than 1 month later) I was driving home from work and the same thing happened-except instead of bucking at me, the car completely died for about 15 mintues. I was stranded on the side of the road (I was able to coast over to the shoulder) and my hazards wouldn't work. The car has been in the shop since Friday night, but I don't know if they'll be able to find anything. Anyone have a similar problem?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...might be the "bad" ground connection GM knows about...but I seriously doubt it's the battery.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

This happens on Mercedes Models often. They have so much electronic s that even a weak battery shows up in all kinds of issues. That s was an easy fix.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a ? on the tpms. I recently unhooked battery and after reconnecting I still have no read out on tpms. Is there some kind of reset that needs to be done?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I have a ? on the tpms. I recently unhooked battery and after reconnecting I still have no read out on tpms. Is there some kind of reset that needs to be done?


...yes, the computer needs to "re-learn" which wheel signal goes with which corner of the car.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is this relearning process automaticallly done?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Is this relearning process automaticallly done?


I don't think so. Page 10-52 of the OM has the process for relearing and it does not mention automatic relearning. Step 8 of the procedure involves using a special relearning tool, but letting air out of the tire (5 psi) should accomplish the same thing, i.e. triggering the TPMS sensor in the wheel to send a signal which is what the special tool does.

Update: I just read on a TPMS thread in the tires forum here that the bleeding air pressure from the tire may not work on later model 2012 Cruzen. Don't know what the cut off is or if it really doesn't work any more.


----------

